# BBC News: Apology to Harland & Wolff



## Mark Chirnside (Feb 19, 2006)

> *Titanic apology to city shipyard*
> By Martin Cassidy
> Environment correspondent
> 
> ...


Due to 'fair use' requirements, I have only quoted the opening. The full story may be read here: BBC News: Titanic Apology to City Shipyard

Best wishes,

Mark.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

Mark,
Thanks for that very comforting article which also brings cheer to an interested expatriate
Cheers,
Ted


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I hope an apology and a case of 12 year old malt is headed TMac's way too.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Employment rate of 400? Whilst that in itself is good news, it's a mere spit in the ocean compared to how many used to work there. (All because Tmac doesn't work there any more. He were a popular lad!!)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom is to busy directing Multi Million Dollar Movies hes up for a Oscar


----------



## Mark Chirnside (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad you found it interesting, aleddy.

You never know how accurate the media is...I'd assume the BBC is very good but recent events might cast doubt on that!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

It was very helpful of Mark to post this item however the only constructive comment I could make is "do not believe all you read in the newspapers."

Ask yourself this simple question "would you buy a £1 million riverside apartment next door to a scrapyard?" ......neither would I (Cloud) As we frequently said in H&W "If my Aunt had ba**s she would be my Uncle"


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

gdynia said:


> Tom is to busy directing Multi Million Dollar Movies hes up for a Oscar


God Neville you nearly gave me a heart attack, I read your post as "hes up Oscar" (EEK) (Jester) I have to direct these days as with an ugly mug like mine I can't even get bit parts in horror movies. (LOL)


----------



## Mark Chirnside (Feb 19, 2006)

Agreed. I think even the BBC has taken a kicking lately, what with its editing of the film with the Queen, and so forth. To judge from the story, it was something blown out of proportion by an inaccurate or unfinished model.



> As we frequently said in H&W "If my Aunt had ba**s she would be my Uncle"


You know, that's one of my favourite David Brent quotes ( Ricky Gervais in the UK comedy The Office to any American readers). 

Best wishes,

Mark.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

David Brent didn't originate this, I learnt it very early in life. Probably from my aunt (or was she my uncle?)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

My Mother used to say something similar too, but a little more ladylike. (Which was strange for my Mother!!LOL)


----------



## Mark Chirnside (Feb 19, 2006)

You know, I can imagine David Brent taking credit for something he did not invent. (GRIN)

Best wishes,

Mark.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

If you are an expert in computers you realise that most of what the media says about computers is bollox.
If you are an expert in ships you realise that most of what the media says about ships is bollox.
If you are an expert in science you realise that most of what the media says about science is bollox.
If you are an expert in art you realise that most of what the media says about art is bollox.
If you are an expert in engineering you realise that most of what the media says about engineering is bollox.
etc
etc
etc
So basically it is all bollox - you just notice the bits that are in your field of expertise.

Brian


----------

